# Riddle Me This



## Guy B (Apr 29, 2015)

Since purchasing my 68 gto vert a couple of years ago I noticed a popping noise coming from the front end.....more noticeable on driver side but that may be where I can hear it better.....Knew it was most likely ball joints and have a set of Moog's on the shelf for a while.

Since it's been nice here in NC for the last couple of weeks, I pulled her out of the shop and took her to the mechanic to replace the ball joints and inspection of the front end to eliminate the popping noise.

Mechanic (who I trust & knows A bodies) said that yes ball joints need replacing, wheel bearings had a little play (I saw this also) and the centerlink seemed to be a bit close to the crossmember.......All replaced. 

I asked him to also check bushings and anything having to do with the front end....everything checked out.

When I picked up the car I took it for a test drive...Noticeable improvement in steering, turning, but when I put on the brakes "firmly" there is a definite pop & creek in the front end....Not as bad as before, but still there. I informed my mechanic about this and he seemed to think the noise was coming from the centerlink hitting the crossmember.

My question is, what is the actual clearance between the centerlink & the crossmember? ....Has anyone had this same experience?.....Am I missing something?...Since the "supposed" older restoration was done on this car before I bought it.....should I have it checked on a frame machine?

As always any help would be appreciated.......Thanks!


----------



## Guy B (Apr 29, 2015)

Success......Lower control arm bushing!!!!......Thanks For The Help Guys!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Noticed your centerlink too close to the oilpan scenario. Have ran across this too many times & have mentioned it here before. 
Just for further reference by owners using the search function, here are several of the common causes:

-motor mounts are in poor shape, today's entry level motor mounts just aren't made as well as '70's, 80's, 90's US & Korean manufactured replacement motor mounts, as a result these $25 replacement motor mounts don't hold up very well.

-FRAME CRADLE SAG. Very common with higher mile '64-72 GM Abodys with heavy engine options with full accessories: Have seen this too many times with muscle erà A body's, didn't matter if they were equipped with Pontiac 326-455's, Olds 400-455's, or big block Chevys. All are relatively heavy powerplant when fully dressed out with PS & AC. Decade after decade of around town, potholes, railroad tracks & country roads takes it's toll. Having a hard time keeping a factory alignment on the front end or the upper A arm shafts are already Moog chassis savers, the front cradle in the frame already has some sag in it.

-over last few years, a junk Chinese oilpan has been thrown into the mix. This oilpan is not properly recessed in the front & can also create on clearance issues with the centerlink.

Glad to hear you found the worn out lower control arm bushings. Lower control arm bushings & balljoints are often overlooked on these near 50 year old vehicles.


----------

